# Post a song you want to dedicate to someone



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Post a song you want to dedicate to someone! :boogie :b You can say who it is or not, it's up to you.

I want to dedicate this song to someone... :mushy :hide


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I wanna dedicate a song to somebody!! :mushy


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I wanna dedicate this song to someone too... :mushy :love2


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Dedicated to my MUM! :cry :cry


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I dedicate this song to... myself...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

EDIT: hint: it's not dedicated to me.

EDIT (#2): :sigh


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

not so positive tho...


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## JustinBarley (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to dedicate this song to my girlfriend...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I could post so many songs in here to one person, but ultimately it would be useless.

Maybe when I get home from work I will.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not going to specify who this is to, but he's the reason I love this song so much.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have someone to dedicate this song to in the future.. :love2


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dedicated to my mom. I miss you.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ God, that song brings back memories...

This one is, & probably always will be for my wife. It's over.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You'll Never Walk Alone.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Reminiscing.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Truth be told, I miss you...
Truth be told, I'm lying...

You can take back your memories, they're no good to me...

:roll :kma


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ I used to love that song when I was younger :clap :b

It's a sad song though :rain


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

*To females* :rain

"if I ever lose my faith in you"


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:rain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:rain


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

kind of corny but ...






to anyone here who is feeling down and wants to end _it_ _(... please don't)_


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ That song is so brainwashing! :boogie :lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

To everyone on SAS that feels lonely and unloved:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I dedicate this rare Led Zeppelin song to all the Zep fans out there:


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

To people who need CPR to the soul:

"When the Armageddon's dark and dread 
A lot of weak are to weep and moan 
Only the strong will continue 
do you have it in you? 
Come we've got a journey to go 
And when the battle get sour and dread
A lot of weak are to wither and moan 
Only the strong will continue 
I know you have it in you 
I know you have it in you.."


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd like to dedicate this song to myself...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This song is for everybody on the board that wants to give up; don't. Like the song says Everybody Hurts.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

This one goes out to my mam


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

This goes out to the one who holds the key to my heart...


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

To my dear pal Brian

lmao


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dad:

Don't wait until you're on your death bed to open up back to me please.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

This goes out to the most beautiful woman in the world who has my whole HEART...


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

i don't know what kind of music you like @Chris S W but this song immediately made me think of you and our earlier conversation.

happy listening


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

For anyone on the forum who found inspiration or meaning from Chester's work or anyone finding life a bit 'heavy' today:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Overdrive said:


>


Do you dedicate this to ISIS?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Do you dedicate this to ISIS?


You decide


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> i don't know what kind of music you like @Chris S W but this song immediately made me think of you and our earlier conversation.
> 
> happy listening


That's a beautiful song, in a painful sort of way. Thanks for thinking of me and sharing this, I really appreciate it


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Canadian Brotha @Dan the man

because i want this to be playing in the back yard as we sit in the sun, having a drink. shooting the s*it, chill and content with the occasional silences.








Chris S W said:


> That's a beautiful song, in a painful sort of way. Thanks for thinking of me and sharing this, I really appreciate it


my heart is glad to hear that.i feel like i am jumping off a cliff (my stomach drops) when i dedicate a song. so, thank you.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> my heart is glad to hear that.i feel like i am jumping off a cliff (my stomach drops) when i dedicate a song. so, thank you.


I know the feeling. Thank you.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'll dedicate this song to a very special person... my most special person.
I love you, little you 
:boogie :clap :banana :love2
:grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I dedicate this song to anyone who gives me cookies, because who doesn't love cookies?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I dedicate this one to my mentor


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@stephanie13021988






@Ghst


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @stephanie13021988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@kesker






@Tuan Jie

I hope wherever you are, you are well. I have thought of you at least 3 random times this week. I closed my eyes and twirled in my kitchen to this song, sending virtual sugar your way


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't dedicate songs to anyone, although often I come across tunes that I felt were written for the experiences I've had with certain people. Last one in recent years I could think of was this track, which reminds me of being in a particularly toxic relationship:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

She'd roll her eyes but...






This other song will always remind me of this other girl. Of course it wound up all being in my head as she was straight but whatever....

"How many secrets can you keep?
'Cause there's this tune I found that makes me think of you somehow
When I play it on repeat
Until I fall asleep
Spilling drinks on my settee
(Do I wanna know?)
If this feeling flows both ways"






I guess when I'm crushing I always find a song for that person lol.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

@HiddenFathoms :squeeze


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Eternal Solitude






@SofaKing






@CloudChaser






@Oceanid Anchoress @MechanicallyMinded 






@doe deer @Overdrive


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @SofaKing


Beautiful piece.. so honored to be thought of. Thank you!


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

@HiddenFathoms

You're a great friend thank you for making me feel appreciated. I'm going through a rough patch and it is little things like this 
that make me feel like I still have one leg on this world after all 

This song is for you :






Thanks again for thinking of me I really appreciate it :yes


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@HiddenFathoms
That's so sweet of you! I had/have to step away from SAS for a bit, but I'm not much of a ghoster. Until we meet again.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

For T


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@KaylaLynn


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Someone who hasn't been here in a while


----------



## harmony4850 (Oct 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @KaylaLynn


Cool song:smile2:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

For @splendidbob's Beard:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@HiddenFathoms :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@truant what you said about flowers in that thread was stunningly gorgeous...and truth.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @truant what you said about flowers in that thread was stunningly gorgeous...and truth.


:blush


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Myosr





 @Ghst


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@kesker

Let's go on a road trip! To watch meteor showers! We will listen to silly music and giggle and you can recite impromptu poetry. Then we'll pick up B and @LonelyLurker and go for a stack of pancakes!


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

For The UK "Banter Brigade"* that so often makes me smile:





 @SFC01 @CloudChaser @splendidbob @Persephone The Dread @forever in flux @LonelyLurker @Pete Beale

Hope I am not forgetting anyone (scratches head)

*{Credit to LL for the name. He first suggested something about "Taking the Piss" but my Canadian brain immediately imagined you all on the loo - having no knowledge of that colloquialism - so The BB it is!}


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@HiddenFathoms

hah thanks. Yeah I think 'taking the piss' is probably the worst colloquialism to be unfamiliar with XD


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

@HiddenFathoms

Eyyyyyy *finger guns*


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

@HiddenFathoms


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

@HiddenFathoms

I have no idea where you live, but I feel you are still partially responsible for this song existing.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

thanks @HiddenFathoms , but I never take the piss, my posts are always deadly serious and from the heart - especially the ones aimed @CloudChaser :grin2:

I was going to post either informer by snow or drinking in LA by Bran Van but I went with the only other song I know by a Canadian - my dads favourite -


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

@SFC01

This one's for you, if only just because I hope you find it as funny as I do.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> @*SFC01*
> 
> This one's for you, if only just because I hope you find it as funny as I do.


:grin2:

Deary me - but thanks for the dedication - I am touched, truly !!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Deary me - but thanks for the dedication - I am touched, truly !!


Its my life OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

How can I put this @splendidbob without feeling bad....






Sorry mate :smile2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> How can I put this @splendidbob without feeling bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are they with short and permanently flaccid?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> How are they with short and permanently flaccid?


:grin2:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@truant this made me think of you today






@SFC01 Gord! I love singing that song. If I get around to recording it, I will share my version with you


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @*SFC01* Gord! I love singing that songIf I get around to recording it, I will share my version with you


thats very sweet of you HF, but you dont have to go to all that trouble.

Please!! I swear , you dont have to, so dont. Please.

:grin2:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> thats very sweet of you HF, but you dont have to go to all that trouble.
> 
> Please!! I swear , you dont have to, so dont. Please.
> 
> :grin2:


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @truant this made me think of you today


:squeeze






You and @SFC01 are a hoot.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

You know who you are :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

4 errbody

{Don't give up before 1:39}


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@kesker :squeeze


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @kesker :squeeze


:squeeze.......for you......


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rofl You know who you are.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

SFC01 said:


> How can I put this @*splendidbob* without feeling bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, where is my old love interest Bob (the love was all from him)

Say something Bob, I was only joking about dating lonely guy.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Dedicated to my one and only ever soulmate.

Dont know who she is yet, or where she is, or if she will ever see this....but she is out there


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I was in the crowd and I will be in the video, can you spot me ha. Laters


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

D'avjo said:


> I was in the crowd and I will be in the video, can you spot me ha. Laters


Lol yeah 14 year old me is in this crowd (below) somewhere (I think, they filmed two days in a row at this venue and might have said similar things both days. Ironically This is the only concert I've been to I _didn't_ reach by train):






Insane numbers of people and not interested in concerts this size these days but sadly larger bands will only typically play festivals/stadiums etc and tickets get sold out quickly.

Also I think Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) was the first Green Day song I heard. The ones I listen to the most now though are When I come Around and a few songs from Kerplunk which is their second album also some from Insomniac and Warning now and then. This is a good song too:


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Persephone The Dread;1093964249
Insane numbers of people and not interested in concerts this size these days but sadly larger bands will only typically play festivals/stadiums etc and tickets get sold out quickly.
Also I think Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) was the first Green Day song I heard. The ones I listen to the most now though are When I come Around and a few songs from Kerplunk which is their second album also some from Insomniac and Warning now and then. This is a good song too:
[MEDIA=youtube said:


> KAbSQWynDkk[/MEDIA]


I prefer smaller venues as much more atmospheric but I do think that singing open air in front of a massive crowd separates the men/women from the boys/girls. I have seen the verve twice now like that, and they blew me away - especially Richard Ashcrofts vocals. Some lead's just sound awful in that setting.

An old friend of mine used to be lead singer in a green day cover band and apparently they were really good, and did festivals all over Europe. He started having throat problems and completely lost the ability to not just sing, but talk as well ! He had to start learning how to talk all over again :O


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

I dedicate this song to anyone who's heard it before on the forum


----------

